# 1938 Schwinn Paramount Track Vintage - $1500 (berkeley)



## Dave K (Feb 11, 2019)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/d/berkeley-1938-schwinn-paramount-track/6814514884.html


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2019)

I have no idea, is that a little over priced?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 11, 2019)

Seems about par for these


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2019)

Pics for archive:





















For sale is this first generation red Schwinn Paramount. The seat tube is 21.5" center to center and 22.125" center to top. The top tube is 22.375" center to center. Stand over is about 32". It is hard to see but it looks like the serial number is A218, which according to Richard Schwinn would make it prewar. It appears to be mostly original with Paramount cranks, hubs, bar and stem. The rims are aluminum with wood core. The front spokes have been replaced with stainless steel and the seat post is a modern alloy type. The paint appears to be factory Schwinn but judging from the decals not prewar. Of course the problem with this bike is the dent in the down tube which does not affect its ride ability. There is also a small dent in the top tube 2.5" forward of the seat tube. I purchased this bike about about 16 years ago online from the son of the last person to race it, I do not remember the name but of the rider but he said that his father raced it in the Midwest in the 1960's and the dent occurred in his last race. Price is $1,600 cash or pay pal friends and family plus $100 shipping to lower 48. bike will be carefully packed by me. Bike can be viewed in person in Berkeley. Thanks for looking.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 12, 2019)

Killer bike!! My friend Nick has a 38 track Paramount with wood rims. This thing is stunning!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2019)

@cyclingday


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 12, 2019)

Nice bike!
It's a bit odd, because the headtube lugs suggest it to be at least a very late 1939/1940 model, but if that serial number posted is accurate, then well within the realm of the 1938 run.
If you compare the profile with the example that @rollfaster posted, which is a true 38 model, you can see the slight differences.
The change over to the less ovalized profile was in late 39/40.
(This optic is the key telltale for spotting a true first generation Schwinn Paramount.)
The re paint and the dent in the down tube is a major buzz kill.
That really affects the value, but it is still priced pretty fair.
It's always a treat to see any of these Emil Wastyn built Schwinn bikes.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 12, 2019)

Someday I will own a bike like this.  Only a few on my list, and one is a pre war Paramount track bike.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 12, 2019)

I’m still kicking myself for selling mine cheap for rent money years ago.... one tiny scratch on the OG paint.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 12, 2019)

wonder how much these weigh?


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 12, 2019)

20lbs.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 12, 2019)

my Lemond weighs 20 lbs with gears and brakes and everything!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 12, 2019)

My fully equipped carbon Trek weighs 14lbs.
But, for 1938, a 20lb Paramount was considered pretty light.


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 13, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> My fully equipped carbon Trek weighs 14lbs.
> But, for 1938, a 20lb Paramount was considered pretty light.




And it's amazing too that in the 1890's they were building racers as light as 13lbs..!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 13, 2019)

That is amazing, especially, since for the most part, the material being used was all steel.
Steel is real!
Carbon Fiber= Fake Bike!
Just kidding, the Carbon bikes took over the industry like wild fire, but it is interesting, that they could build a bike just as light clear back at the advent of the bicycle.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 13, 2019)

Carbon must be made with helium for a bike to weigh only 14 pounds!  my bike is Reynolds 853 steel. last of the steel Lemond bikes.


----------

